# Bitte um Hilfe



## OssiSachsen (17. Feb 2017)

Hallo an alle hier bei Java-forum
Wenn man sich in solch einem Forum registriert hat man meistens ein Problem... so habe auch ich Eines. Als Neueinsteiger in Javascript habe ich Probleme Variablen zu Übergeben.
Ausgangssituation die funktioniert (js in html):
// Bitte ein bereits vergangenes Datum eintragen und die
// Monatsnamen in englisch (Monatsname Tag, Jahr Uhrzeit)!
var begin = new Date('Januar 02, 2017 14:00:00');
Nun möchte ich aber nicht das hier im Script das Datum und die Uhrzeit eingetragen wird. Der Script ist von "Otto Normalos" schnell zerstört. ...also eine extra Datei in, z.Bsp. *.js erstellt und dort dies als Variablen eingetragen.
So... *.js
Zeiten = 'October 28, 2016 12:01:00';
und geändert in (js in html):
// Bitte ein bereits vergangenes Datum eintragen und die
// Monatsnamen in englisch (Monatsname Tag, Jahr Uhrzeit)!
var begin = new Date ('Zeiten');

oder so ...
Monat = 'October';
Tag = '28';
Jahr =  '2016';
Stunde = '12';
Minute = '01';
Sekunde = '00';

und geändert in (js in html):
// Bitte ein bereits vergangenes Datum eintragen und die
// Monatsnamen in englisch (Monatsname Tag, Jahr Uhrzeit)!
var begin = new Date ('Monat Tag, Jahr Stunde:Minute:Sekunde');
was aber beides nicht funktioniert.
Was ist falsch? Wo soll ich nachschlagen?
MfG
OssiSachsen


----------



## Robat (17. Feb 2017)

*Achtung: Java != Javascript*


----------



## OssiSachsen (17. Feb 2017)

Hmm
Habe ich mich im falschen Forum angemeldet? 
oder was soll mir if(bullshit) {  System.exit(0); } sagen?
MfG


----------



## Robat (17. Feb 2017)

Es gibt hier auch ein Unterforum für JavaScript.
Das einzige was dir mein obiger Post sagen soll ist dass das hier kein Forum für JavaScript ist und es deshalb länger dauern könnte bis du hier Hilfe bekommst.
Poste deine Frage einfach noch mal im entsprechenden Unterforum. Manchmal findet sich doch der ein oder andere der sein JavaScript wissen rauskramt.

Gruß Robert


----------

